# Love me some Blood Oranges ... What to make



## MontezumaBoy (Mar 29, 2018)

So luckily I have a friend who has a couple of beautiful Blood Oranges Trees .. and he gives me 'some' ... this time I got quite a few ... juiced a bunch today but trying to figure out some things to do ...

Going to reduce some to concentrate for a gastrique, salad dressing, etc. but wondered what thoughts folks had for the rest (besides just yummy drinking it ... which is difficult to stop myself).

Sorbet, BBQ sauce, Korean BBQ take ?

Thx for any thoughts/ideas,

TjA


----------



## HRC_64 (Mar 29, 2018)

blood orange and fennel salad


----------



## panda (Mar 29, 2018)

^^^ that!! but add chives and roasted pistachios, oven baked proscuitto slices works well with that


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 30, 2018)

sorbet, blood orange cake (similar to a tangerine cake)


----------



## Nomsdotcom (Mar 30, 2018)

Blood orange hollandaise is always cool. 

I have thing for citrus paired with meringue as well :]


----------



## ptolemy (Mar 30, 2018)

I don't know you guys, but sit me with 20 oranges and 1 hr later they will be goneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## DamageInc (Mar 30, 2018)

Blood orange bbq sauce is pretty good.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Mar 30, 2018)

damn..i love those things.

but the king of citrus for me is the Sumo tangarine..man they make the flavor of any other orange-like fruit diminished in magnitude.


----------



## El Pescador (Mar 30, 2018)

How about marmalade? I made cumquat marmelade a month ago and it turned out great. I've made blood orange marmalade and the color/flavor is amazing.i also like using a little less sugar. It makes the flavor of the fruit really come through.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Mar 30, 2018)

Thanks all for the inspiration ... will put up some pic's when done ... some (?) of it will be going to Smokin Margaritas w/ blood orange as I just picked up a nice Del Maguey mescal ... yummy - but that is for another forum thread!


----------



## McMan (Mar 30, 2018)

Gin and juice.

Blood Orange mojo criollo marinade for bbq flank steak or pork chops.


----------



## steelcity (Apr 1, 2018)

Margaritas!


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Apr 22, 2018)

Well here is some of the reduction & yummy goodness left after straining (added to scones);







Blood orange & cranberry scones - served with some Blood Orange glaze ... yummy;











Margarita's were awesome just a blur ...

TjA


----------



## Cashn (Apr 22, 2018)

Mimosas for sure, and I second the marmalade. The marmalade can be used in cocktails as well when you would normally use acid and sugar. Ive been using meyer lemon and blueberry marmalade mixed with bourbon, kombucha, egg white and maybe some bitters lately. Edit: Just saw this thread was started last month!


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Apr 22, 2018)

Cashn said:


> Just saw this thread was started last month!



Sorry Cashn ... travel a lot and just figured I owed the forum a pic ...

Thanks to all for the ideas/comments/helped quite a bit with ideas!


----------



## Bacon king tone (May 7, 2018)

Put the blood orange r3duction in your hollandaise to make sauce maltise


----------

